# Jumping for Spring Jackets



## daer0n (Mar 28, 2008)

For the fashion conscious, jackets are the favorite outerwear. Unlike bulky winter coats, lighter, springtime jackets don't cover up the outfit underneathâ€”instead these pieces are part of the ensemble. Here, we've made a few suggestions that will make your warm-weather outfits even more outstanding





*Sunny Shroud*
Be a standout in this sun-colored jacketâ€”a new and trendy twist on the traditional (and unfashionable) bright yellow rain parka. 
_ELLE short parka in Lemon Curry, $50; Kohls.com_




*Gold Zip-Up*
This gold zip-up number is the perfect way to add some shine to your style. Though the best feature of this jacket is it's versatilityâ€”the piece is fitted so it can be worn during pregnancy or no pregnancy at all! 
_Mimi Maternity jacket, $138; MimiMaternity.com_




*Armed Forces*
A sleeker, more chic update of last fall's military jacket, we love the contrast piping and belt on this piece, which gives great shape when paired with this season's popular wide-leg pant. 
_Jayati Jacket, $250; also available in Sand and Putty; SaffronRareThreads.com_




*Form and Function*
For form and function, opt for The North Face Bara jacket, part of the company's new Adventure Travel line that features a stylish selection of jackets with internal pockets for things like iPods and keys. 
_The North Face Bara jacket, $99; also available in Brownie Brown and New Taupe; TheNorthFace.com_




*Jacket Pairing*
Go for the green with this lime-colored lantern-sleeve jacket. Perfect for pairing over a dress or with skinny jeans to brighten up any daytime look. 
_Apt. 9 Lantern-Sleeve Jacket, $84; available at Kohls.com in March_




*Get Robed*
This jacket is so gorgeous you may be tempted to wear it as a dress! And why not? Its open neck and soft coral color, complemented by a delicate gold belt, are attention-grabbing enough to drape over a subdued cocktail dress or stand alone on its own. 
_Pink Elf Brigette Robe Coat, $225_





*On Track*
Warmer weather often brings out renewed dedication to fitness goals, and what better way to keep that energy going then by buying a new jacket? This track jacket, made of 92 percent supplex nylon, offers an athletic fit that ensures you'll look good no matter how sweaty you get. 
_Cloudveil Women's Track Jacket, $75; Cloudveil.com_




*Cropped to Perfection*
Nothing is more perfect for those days with light spring breezes than a stylish cotton coat, like this cropped piece, featuring delicate details like covered buttons and subtly puffed sleeves. 
_BB Dakota Evie Linen Jacket, $52; Tobi.com_




*Suit Sophisticate*
Sub this crop wrap jacket for the traditional suit jacket to make an impression during your next interview or big presentation. 
_Venus Double Breasted Jacket, $128; also available in camel and grey; Venus.com_




*Star Style*
This jacket reminds us of Audrey Hepburn's trench coat in the final scene of "Breakfast at Tiffany's"â€”and who wouldn't want to be as glamorous as Holly Golightly? Even better, this light nylon jacket has a patented sweat-release design that's perfect for running through the rain to catch your honey. 
_Geox, The Apparel That Breathes trench, $333.50; also available in navy; Geox.com_
_Source_


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm diggin cropped jackets. I just bought one in Torrid in white... light weight and perfect for the weird weather we have here in California (cold and hot).


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 28, 2008)

ooh I like the last 3 a lot


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 28, 2008)

I want the Jayati Jacket, and The Narth Face Bara Jacket.


----------



## Karren (Mar 28, 2008)

I love the one you can wear as a dress!!! But then again I love anything you can wear as a dress. Lol. I think the crop jackets are cute. But probably wouldn't look good on me. Especially when I'm wearin a dress.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 28, 2008)

ok, love that green trench style one, love the military/army style blue one and love the black one underneath! very hot!

This is also a really good thread for oz, since it's getting cooler here and we need jackets as well


----------



## Changalang1007 (Mar 29, 2008)

love the ones named: Cropped to perfection; Armed Forces; and Sunny Shround


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 29, 2008)

There was a few that i liked.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the lime-colored one and the Geox trench!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 29, 2008)

i love jackets ! i liek the lbue one, and the gold one (though i would prefer it in green lol).


----------



## chocobon (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice jackets!! Thnx for posting!


----------



## fawp (Mar 30, 2008)

I like the forth and ninth jackets.


----------



## LilDee (Mar 30, 2008)

That "armed forces" jacket is so cute! My favorite of the bunch, I love it!


----------

